# Cant find color number in photoshop



## kevmaster2005 (Feb 21, 2007)

Can anyone determine the color number for the photo attached, for using adobe photoshop?


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

Cannot help you specifically as the image you are worried about does not appear, nor do you post a link, but if you have Photoshop installed, go window>info which will bring up the information palette. Hover your mouse over the colour you want, it will turn into an eyedropper and the recipe for the colour will appear in the info palette.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is this the image? It's difficult to get an accurate reading because, when you zoom in, the blue has slightly different shades at the top and bottom.

Colour values for the blue pixels furthest to the left which aren't affected by this difference in tone:
*R-0, G-92, B-126*
or
*C-94%, M-61%, Y-34%, K-14%*


----------



## kevmaster2005 (Feb 21, 2007)

Excellent, and does anyone know the color code for that image for dreamweaver


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

#0005c7e


----------

